
Manjaro Linux Review: “Arch Linux for Human Beings” - rattray
https://itsfoss.com/manjaro-linux-review/
======
magixx
Will have to give this a try, one Arch derivative I've always been fond of has
been BBQLinux ([https://bbqlinux.org/](https://bbqlinux.org/)) which still
runs amazingly on my 3rd Gen i5? Laptop.

